# Business simulation game



## SLWK (28 February 2005)

An online, multiplayer business simulation game.  No downloads.  Free to play.

Run companies.  Trade shares.  Merge and acquire others.  Takeover rivals.  Hire and fire people.  Realistic economics.  And more.

http://www.perfectcompetition.net/


----------



## SLWK (7 March 2005)

The latest version sports a realistic share trading system.  Players must actually bid for and offer shares, and trades are determined the same way as they are in the real world.  Unlike other games, share prices are determined by the buying and selling decisions of players rather than by an AI algorithm.  For this reason, the game is a *stockmarket simulation* of sorts.


----------



## roofus (8 March 2005)

interesting site for a bit of fun


----------

